# GBAtemp cheat database



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 22, 2010)

whats the url for it? and is it still getting updated cos i haven't needed to use cheats for a while but i fell like using them for fun on mario kart DS


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 22, 2010)

Two threads for this?

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp/ has the latest one, but for the new games you have to use r4cce to do it yourself.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, it doesn't have to be R4cce; depends what you like/have. I use EvoTools, but that is for my CycloDS (obviously).

But I haven't played DS much recently...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/rambling]


----------



## dan_was_here9901 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok thanks man. other than mario kart and dragon quest i'm not gonna use cheats but i will still try and update it with R4cce


----------



## Rayder (Sep 23, 2010)

Use this link and search for the codes you wish to add:

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 23, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Two threads for this?
> 
> http://cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp/ has the latest one, but for the new games you have to use r4cce to do it yourself.


it may be the latest but it is still waay out of date


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 23, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take a look at the bold part.
That pretty much states for the new games, you have to add them yourself.


----------

